# Spaceman Music - Ottawa



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

On Saturday, Sept 14, they are having a mini garage sale.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Sep 15 I am guessing?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Any reports on how it was? What was on sales etc?


----------

